# Changer écran Imac G5 ?



## fonze (8 Avril 2009)

hello,

mon imac G5 17'' à un problème d'écran, une barre noire latérale à droite sur toute la hauteur et sur environ 4 centimètres. 

verdict apple : dalle HS : réparation 649e !!

j'ai évidement pas l'intention de mettre ce prix dans mon bon vieux mac, d'où la question, est-ce facile à changer si par exemple j'en récupère un sur un imac HS ? 

merci


----------



## Zaccro (14 Avril 2009)

oui c'est une opération simple, mais il faut être sur de la compatibilité avec l'Imac récupéré car il existe beaucoup de référence de dalle écran.
Pour être sur il faut prendre exactement le même.


----------



## mathetmusique (8 Mai 2009)

Bonjour.
Pour ma part, la carte mère de mon imac G5 acheté en juin 2005 est morte. Je pense (mais comment en être sûr puis qu'il ne démarre plus ?) que la dalle est toujours bonne. Si ça peut vous intéresser, c'est à négocier.

J.M.P.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2010)

je remonte ce fil, et je m'adresse aux spécialistes des iMac G5:
Voilà, j'ai acheté un iMac G5 17" 2,0 Ghz avec écran qui fonctionne mais qui est rayé (donc des taches par ci par là au niveau des rayures...)
On me propose un écran de 1,6 Ghz.
ma question: est ce que l'écran du 1,6 montera sur le 2,0 ? (les fixations et la connectique sont-elles identiques ?)


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2010)

Il me semble que l'ecran du 1,6ghz n'et pas compatible avec un 2ghz, mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ma question: est ce que l'écran du 1,6 montera sur le 2,0 ? (les fixations et la connectique sont-elles identiques ?)



ma réponse: ça monte...fonctionnement nickel 
Je suppose que c'est pareil pour le 1,8 aussi.


----------



## ziguidy (13 Octobre 2012)

bonjour  à  tous  
  si  vous  recherchez   bien   sur le    net  en  tapant   réparation  imac ,vous   "tomberez "  peut  être   sur  un  site   sos   ordinateur    , il  ya   en     un  spécialisé     pour  les  apple , spécialisé  également   dnas  le  changement  écran    ce  dernier  étant  le  gros  point  noir  de  la  marque   ou  le  talon  d'achille    ou  commercial  selon   le  côté  de   la  vue 
bref   il  d'"écrivent   les  symptomes  écran   et  si  vous  avez   taches   noires  ,  traits   stries   écrans   ,  brouillage    écran     c'est  l'écran  qui  est  possible  de  changer ;     vous  faites  les  entrées   sur  le  devis  en  ligne  et  il  vous    adresse  celui-ci  par  mail  gratuitement   dans   l'heure   , la prise  en  charge   de  votre  matériel   envoi  est   inclu  dans  le  tarif .    
il en  coute    pour  un    imac  g5    365   euros , pour  mon  ppc   je  ne  sais  pas si  cela  en  vaut  la  peine    je  réfléchis  donc  cela  représente   tout de  même une  certaine  somme 
 bon   bien  entendu  contre   700  euros chez  apple    c    valable !   si  j'avais  un  intel  oui  je  le  feraimais  pour  un ppc  ou  il  devient  difficile d e  trouver   les   applications  qui  vont  dessus     apple  ayant  fait  un  trait   sur  tous   les   ppc . 
  ceci  dit  les   intel  ont  les  même   soucis  matériel ,  si  ce  n'est  aps  viral  toutefois  tout  cela   je  me pose  la  question  toutefois  ayant      lu   que  certaines  mise  à  jour  java   mettre     un  trojan  flashback  via  safari .  

pas  de  panique  cependant    avec  un  bon  antiviral    ; et  il  récupère   les  données   non  desctructeur  de  matériel   comme certains   virus  sur  les  pc .    dormez  tranquile
 apple    nous  cause  bien des  cauchemars    avec  son   obsolescence  matérielle   programmée    abusive  ,  un  bon  boycotte   comme  en  californie   en  france  de  tous  les   utilisateurs   apple   apportera      une  véritable   solution  éfficace    perte  de  chiffre  d'affaire  brutale     leur   rendera   peut  être  raison  et   obligera  à  avoir  meilleur  condiération  du  client  et  non  de  l'acheteur .   c'est ce  qu'il  ont  fait   en  californie  
  résultat   les  apple  défectueux  sont  pris  en charge même les  plus  vieux  car   il  ont  été  aussi     fabriqué   selon  ce  principe  de  dégradation   brutale   matérielle   voulue  dans le 3  ans   voir  moins   pour  certains   obligeant  la   personne  sur  une  surfacturation    matérielle  réparation    à  en  acheter  un  autre   .......NON  !   ok  pour  le  commerce   mais  celui-ci  non   ..........   nous  ne  sommes   pas   des  "geonpis"   et on  se   mosque  de  notre     "  pomme "      oh  que  c'est  drôle     
  bonne    journée    à  tous  sous  la  pluie  et   ou  le  soleil


----------

